# Melt & Pour- question for Canadians who sell



## malaliath (Oct 19, 2011)

Not sure if there's anyone on here who might know the answer to this ... (sorry - got a bit long!)

I am in the process of researching the possibility of adding melt & pour soap creations to my Etsy shop sometime in 2012.  I am researching all of the Canadian logistics with regard to this as I absolutely want to make sure I'm operating legally and safely.  I would be operating out of an incorporated company with liability insurance in place.

With regard to the Cosmetic Notification Form - the process seems straightforward to me except when it comes to the ingredient list.  Since glycerin is now on the Canadian Hotlist, they require an exact percentage to be given.  How does one find out the exact percentage of glycerin used in a M&P soap base?  I did some looking online and it seems that the concern is with the use of diethylene glycol due to possible contamination.  It seems that Health Canada is mostly concerned with the glycerin being DEG-free.

Have any Canadian sellers had to provide a DEG-free certificate?  Do you have any insight for how the form would be filled out with regard to the glycerin content?  Sorry for so many questions, but I want to make sure I can fill out the forms properly BEFORE getting involved.  I appreciate any help and insight!


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey there,

When you are filing your Cosmetic notification form you put it back to the manufacturer of the MP.  My understanding is that you list the product, brand name, etc, then list your additives in the percentage ranges you are adding them.

*****************************

ETA.

Here is the exact wording about Glycerin from the HotList



> Glycerin (56-81-5)
> Manufacturers of oral and leave-on products containing glycerin must ensure the raw material used is within the specifications of an accepted pharmacopoeia with respect to diethylene glycol (DEG) impurities (e.g. Glycerin Official Monograph in the most current edition of the USP)



So if you look closely you can see that they are not referring to soap or other rinse off products.


----------



## BBrandDesign (Oct 21, 2011)

I am using melt and pour glycerin and Lavender from my garden I used the pods from the lavender. I thought the lavender was dried. Now the soap looks like it is browning in the areas where you see the lavender pieces.


----------



## malaliath (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks Lindy, that is very helpful!  

BBrandDesign - even when dried, lavender turns brown in soap in my experience.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 21, 2011)

You are very welcome


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 21, 2011)

BBrandDesign said:
			
		

> I am using melt and pour glycerin and Lavender from my garden I used the pods from the lavender. I thought the lavender was dried. Now the soap looks like it is browning in the areas where you see the lavender pieces.



Most herbs cause the effect. "Rat turds" is what it commonly refered to as. I know that is not a pretty picture but you will see that term come up often.


----------

